# Krate, How To Spot Repop Parts



## kodyind (Dec 9, 2022)

I am going to look at a 1973 Krate and i don't know much about them, I do know the frame is stamped 1973 and it is a 5 speed with the shifter on the top bar, but how can i tell if the say fenders, springer fork, handle bars goose neck ect... are original


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 9, 2022)

The fork ends are stamped differently on the Repro Krates. Rounded at the flat ends on originals I believe Seats are harder but the paper tag is numbered differently. I will elaborate after fact checks.
Gooseneck has date in casting but you have to remove to check it.
Does it have the Disc Brake wheel intact Big money if not. If so and reasonable/decent condition screw the rest they can be found. Wheel is insane price.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 9, 2022)

kodyind said:


> I am going to look at a 1973 Krate and i don't know much about them, I do know the frame is stamped 1973 and it is a 5 speed with the shifter on the top bar, but how can i tell if the say fenders, springer fork, handle bars goose neck ect... are original



The stem and bars would be marked with date code. As far as the spring fork the steerer tube is the key it needs to look like mine. The ends of the truss rods and fork have a curve where the tube gets flattend  at the end the aftermarkets often are straight first pic original second aftermarket. I show both types in pics. Also the yoke must be shaped like the one I show. I'm not sure if the '98 version had these same parts.
You also  need to look at the paint it should show wear in the usual places in fact the bike should present similar wear on all parts. Maybe someone has better ways to tell, hopefully they chime in. Good luck


----------



## Grey Ghost (Dec 9, 2022)

Good picture examples.

I would submit that if the fenders don’t have one dent or flaw, maybe they aren’t original.

The springer fork crown was rounded on the sides like you see in the picture. All the repops I have seen have flat sides. Could be some didn’t though. YMMV
Another thing, which was mentioned, is this; do all the parts look about the same age?

This isn’t a hard and fast rule though. A lot of that depends on where the bike is located and where it was possibly bought/ stored for the last few decades.

A low humidity state bike shouldn’t have as much rust, if any, on parts even if the frame is banged up or has a lot of chips.

Where is this bike located?


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 9, 2022)

Thanks for posting photos and info man, I was going to but it would've taken longer for me.
The 1996-1998 bikes with the electroforged style frame had almost perfectly duplicated parts and they were sold as Schwinn Approved separately. Grey area there.
Very minor difference in bends on fork legs and stamping on ends is different as we mentioned.
I cannot accentuate enough on the importance of the rear wheel.
Can you send a couple photos of the bike? I promise not to buy it, couldnt afford to with my other expensed right now and it is illegal to sell body parts in Amerika.


----------



## oskisan (Dec 9, 2022)

What all parts are identifiable, and date stamped on stingrays/krates? I know the handlebars, stem, crank, frame, steering tube are all date stamped, anything else? Headset parts are schwinn stamped, and the wheels are stamped S2, S7, etc. Pedals have a schwinn cross on them, S-bolts for the seat clamp, weinmann caliper brakes, Q-bolts on the sissybar to the seat. What else am I missing?

-Ken


----------



## Grey Ghost (Dec 9, 2022)

That pretty much covers it. 
I would add that if the pedals have the Schwinn cross still legible on them you are probably looking at an incredibly expensive bike.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 9, 2022)

Hubs have date codes.
Only reason to care is for personal or resale value.
You still have not told us if it has the disc brake rear wheel.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Dec 9, 2022)

Must be on his way to look at the bike.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 9, 2022)

Had not thought of that.


----------



## kodyind (Dec 9, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> The fork ends are stamped differently on the Repro Krates. Rounded at the flat ends on originals I believe Seats are harder but the paper tag is numbered differently. I will elaborate after fact checks.
> Gooseneck has date in casting but you have to remove to check it.
> Does it have the Disc Brake wheel intact Big money if not. If so and reasonable/decent condition screw the rest they can be found. Wheel is insane price.



it does have the rear disc


----------



## kodyind (Dec 9, 2022)

One more


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 9, 2022)

I hope you bought it man, it is a nice bike.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Dec 9, 2022)

Looks pretty legit from here.

Did you buy it?


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 9, 2022)

Sunset Orange. One year (1973) only color.
In this photo it looks like it’s not faded. 
What are the two letters on the head tube, stamped at the RH bottom?


----------



## Drosentreter (Dec 9, 2022)

Looks awfully legit to me. Not seeing any repro parts right off…


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 9, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> Looks awfully legit to me. Not seeing any repro parts right off…



That kickstand is the only thing that's original. Just look at it! The person that restored that didn't know how to remove a Schwinn stand.  😱   🤣  😜


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 9, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> That kickstand is the only thing that's original. Just look at it! The person that restored that didn't know how to remove a Schwinn stand.  😱   🤣  😜



Hmm, did I miss something here?
I don’t see where it says “restored”.
I see what looks like a decal or sticker from a dealer or registration that is typically on an Original paint bicycle (blue arrow).
That poor condition Original kickstand could have been subjected to moisture on an unrestored bike.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 10, 2022)

That bike sold at auction this year for $1800? Man, no wonder "someone" on here wants to put it down as having been restored/touched up.
The rear wheels are listed on eBay for that much
"Whoever" is saying the bike has been touched up missed the photos where there are still obvious paint chips. Who would leave the too long speedo cable on a "restored" bike?
That bike is as original as my spleen. Maybe the wrong rear tire and a soft piece or two but the rest sure looks good.
I would probably bet my spleen on that. Probably would've sold it for that bike as well.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Dec 10, 2022)

Not sure if it sold for that price this year or not.

Judging from the auction house site it was listed on it might have been a while ago. I can’t find the “sold” dates anywhere on that website.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 10, 2022)

Grey Ghost said:


> Not sure if it sold for that price this year or not.
> 
> Judging from the auction house site it was listed on it might have been a while ago. I can’t find the “sold” dates anywhere on that website.








Sold price at bottom of screen.
Copyright date if 2022 is only date I have, figured he copyrights his auctions so nobody uses his photos?


----------



## Grey Ghost (Dec 10, 2022)

Hmmm, I wonder.
Well, if it sold for $1800 sometime this year somebody got a deal!

I saw this bike about 3 months ago while Googling for Krates. It was already sold at that time or I would have bought it.

He has several other krates on his site listed after this one. They are all substantially higher than $1800 now.

Well I hope @ _*kodyind*_ works out a good deal whether he buys it or not.


----------

